# HOW LONG DO YOU LEAVE UR BUCK WITH UR DOES?



## Ebers

I'm just starting to breed rabbits & I'm unsure how long to leave the buck in with the does I put them together for about 20 mins but he never fell over to the side so I'm not sure if it was a success he wked real hard at it though but never displayed the signs I've heard ppl mention on here


----------



## Cedar Valley Farm

I have raised rabbits for 7 yrs now an I have not really had that problem. Not trying to say you don't know your rabbits but are you sure they are buck an doe? I have some times had them not want to be bred so they keep their tail in the way. Try putting your doe long ways down your arm. Put a finger on each side of her vagina (this helps keep it open) Then let the buck mount and you can help him by moving her around for his good. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ebers

I don't know my rabbits friday will be 1 month that I've had them. When I bought her she was supposed to be bred but so far no kits so a friend told me to put the buck with her but I have no idea what to watch for. Anatomically I know he's a buck & she's a doe but that's the extent of my knowledge on the matter. I read alot on here last night & I never saw her lifting so I'm not sure if she's already bred or what but she wasn't agressive towards the buck or anything so I'm not sure


----------



## SA Farm

You will want to put the doe in with the buck, not the other way around. Normally it doesn't take too long. Put her in and keep an eye on them, usually about 20 minutes is good. If you don't witness any falling over or anything, you can try again a few hours later or another day, depending on your schedule. 
If you're not sure what to look for, there are plenty of youtube videos on the matter


----------



## Ebers

Apparently my doe is not lifting could that mean she's already bred? Is there a definitive way to tell if she's bred?


----------



## SA Farm

Could just mean she's not ready. Most of my does wouldn't breed this winter (not that I blame them!) So you could give her a bit more time, or you could try force breeding her like Cedar Valley Farm suggested. There are also videos of how to do that on Youtube if you're interested. Hard to explain exactly how it's done.


----------



## P.O. in MO

Some does are definitely harder to breed than others.  I have set out in my shed for an hour or more waiting for the doe to lift, and then another 45 minutes waiting for the second time.  Then back out 8 t 10 hours later to do it over again.  That was probably the worst case.  Sometimes 2 mounts takes less than 5 minutes.  Just depends on the doe and the day.  i have read that putting the doe in a cage next to the buck for a day will help get her in the mood and have done it myself but it is hard to say if that had anything to do with the breeding the next day.  It seems to me that first timers are the worst.   The long wait mentioned above was a first timer and the next time went better and the next time better yet.  Just like anything else, persistence will eventually pay off.  If not you have to replace the doe.


----------



## Ebers

Well I put my doe in with a different buck this weekend & everything went great she lifted & he fell off several times I'm confident she's bred & I don't have to get rid of my doe I'm happy


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sometimes the doe doesn't like the buck and will not let him breed her.  Glad to hear that you were able to figure it out!  We recheck our does at day 14 with the buck to make sure.  If she is breed she will not want anything to do with him and will growl/ran at him.


----------



## Ebers

Ok I'll try putting her back I with him in 2 wks thanks for the advice


----------

